# (1967 Gto Barn Find) Sears Air Suspension and Fuel pump



## Jamesmj18 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Again,

So I´ve been working on her, and I found that some stuff has been changed, I just want to know if it was added recently, maybe some one knows what kind of shoks are these and I think the electric fuel pump its holley but I dont know if its and old one.:crazy:

Here are some pics.

Please comment

Thanks!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Late '70's-early '80's Day Two stuff, from what I see.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

That third picture appears to be an upside down car. I don't think they came that way new. Matt


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

im pretty sure those air shocks were made by Gabriel for sears. same as a hi-jacker air shock.


----------

